# Found this under a stack of walnut. Any thoughts?



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Jun 25, 2016)

Found this under a stack of walnut. It's the only peice of its kind in my shop. Any thoughts? Cherry? Maple? 

Thanks for the help

-Jon


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2016)

Looks like cherry to me, but it's just a WAG.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 25, 2016)

Black cherry? Doc's got the right answer by simply saying cherry.


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Jun 25, 2016)

Excellent thanks guys.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Black cherry? Doc's got the right answer by simply saying cherry.



I try not to be specific when guessing... I find it often gives me a better chance of being less wrong. One of many lessons learned in my marriage...

Wife: Do you remember our anniversary?

Me: Yes dear

Wife: And my birthday?

Me: Uh huh (At this point, I've found it useful to look up at the ceiling in the direction of our children's rooms and ask, 'Did you hear that?')

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm with Doc, cherry. Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2016)

Does it smell like cherry though....maybe cut off an end slice and give it a whiff....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

